# English Usage: which is correct ......Non applicable or Not applicable?



## Burns33

Hi 

I have just been asked by a colleague doing a survey here in frankfurt which is correct ......Non applicable or Not applicable ???

I am under the impression it is the first one...which one is correct ?

thanks 
Kev


----------



## Conshine

*Re: English ??????*

Not Applicable


----------



## sam h

*Re: English ??????*

Agree - not applicable


----------



## efm

*Re: English ??????*

I concur - not applicable


----------



## Welfarite

*Re: English ??????*

Not applicable (i.e. does not apply)


----------



## truthseeker

*Re: English ??????*

Not applicable


----------



## Petal

*Re: English ??????*

I have seen both and according to this it appears either can be used


----------



## efm

*Re: English ??????*



Petal said:


> I have seen both and according to this it appears either can be used


 
The above reference is American English so not applicable.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: English ??????*



efm said:


> The above reference is American English so not applicable.


But it might be if we all spoke Irish English, or is that non applicable in this thread?


----------



## z105

*Re: English ??????*



> English ??????




Please read posting guidline 2  - 

2. Please make the heading of your question relevant    	Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.


----------



## ajapale

*Re: English ??????*



Havealaugh said:


> Please read posting guidline 2  -
> 
> 2. Please make the heading of your question relevant        Don't post a general heading such as "help !" or "Mortgage query". If you post a heading such as "Mortgage for separated couple", it will get a better response and will be much easier to find if you need to go back to look for it.



Thanks Havealaugh,

I have edited the title to make it more meaningful.

aj


----------



## Joe1234

Not applicable, is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Correct, it's 'not applicable'.

Or _in_applicable, if he doesn't like that..?


----------



## Paulone

I believe 'Non applicable' would mean 'cannot be applied for' in that the act of applying (ie. for a job) can't be done and makes no sense in the context of a form where the questioner wants a Y, N or N/A answer.

The plain English people would suggest that the author of the form would put 'does not apply' to make it very clear and easier to read.


----------

